# Corrupt Cops. The Sting.



## Cpt Dick Brooks (May 13, 2013)

Two weeks after meeting up with Sergeant Rushmore on my town centre beat, I was told to report to the duty inspector's office after our signing-on parade. 'What now?' I thought. 'What are these bastards up to now?' I didn't have long to wait, as Sergeant Rushmore escorted me down the corridor to the duty inspector's office door. Nothing more had been said to me since my rendezvous with Sergeant Rushmore while on night shift. It looked like the slimy bastards had been cooking up a plot against me.
The duty inspector was a decent enough man, and I'd always got on well with him, but this smelt like something out of a sewer. He handed me an official letter, informing me that I was to appear at the police station in my best uniform for an official disciplinary hearing, in that I'd failed to obey a lawful order from my section sergeant while on night shift, two weeks before.
This had all the trimmings of a set-up, and Sergeant Rushmore would lie through his teeth to get another step up the ladder of promotion. I knew enough about the law to say nothing, but to save my council for when it was needed. All I said to the duty inspector was that I wished to have an official meeting with Pc Moine, our local representative for our union... the Police Federation.
When I had my meeting with Pc Moine the next day, he agreed with me that it was a stitch-up from senior management to get rid of me. He advised me to just go along with it, as they intended to get me out by one way or another. But I wanted my pound of flesh from these lying bastards. If they can get away with perjury to get rid of me, what else can they get away with?
I had Pc Moine issue a suppeaner for every police officer in Y-section to appear at my disciplinary hearing, to give evidence on my behalf. Whatever happened over this, I was leaving the force with a grand finale that they would never forget. What did I care, anyway, as I intended leaving the force in August when I floated my ship, Biche, out on the highest tide of the year from the barge dock at Bourne Bridge following a four year refit!

In the second week of January, 1971, I stood at attention in the chief superintendent's office, with all of Y-section sat behind me. This all had the makings of a kangaroo court... set out in the style of a military court martial. I knew the deal had been done, and that Pc Moine was only going through the motions to make things look right.
After the charge was read out to me... that I had knowingly disobeyed a lawful order... I had every member of Y-section take the stand, and questioned them whether they had been given a direct order to attend the monthly assembly by Sergeant Rushmore. But, of course, they were torn apart in the witness box and buckled under the strain. There was no way that they could jeopardize their jobs with the police force and the security of their families and pensions.
I was found guilty at the end of the charade and ordered to resign my position as a police constable. As with any military court martial, I was summary escorted from the room and ordered to hand over to the duty inspector my uniform, pocket book and accoutrements... my truncheon, handcuffs and whistle and chain... and to clear out my locker, before being escorted out of the building!

Over the next week, I was in communication with Pc Moine, and he did arrange for me to have three months on full pay, plus another three months on half pay. This time, he coerced the Unemployment Office to sign me on as unemployed... even without payment... so that my National Insurance was paid in full, and that after six months of receiving my salary from the Suffolk Constabulary, I would qualify for full unemployment benefit. To be continued. All the best, Cpt Dick Brooks.


----------

